# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Fred Elliott Spoiler

## Richie_lecturer

Fred will die in the arms of Bev at their wedding reception in the Rovers, according to the NOTW.

----------


## Babe14

noooooooooo. They can't do this :Crying:

----------


## Footie_Chick

Ahhhh, that would be really sad, but it could be true as 

  Spoiler:    Steve is due to buy the rovers  

so this could be after he has died.

----------


## alan45

> Fred will die in the arms of Bev at their wedding reception in the Rovers, according to the NOTW.


 Poor Fred you would have thought they would have let him cosummate the marriage first. Then he could go out with a _bang_ :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> Poor Fred you would have thought they would have let him cosummate the marriage first. Then he could go out with a _bang_


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  To right, what a rotten thing to do! :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

I presume its a heart attack? A sad ending, I have always been a big Fred fan... I wish they'd given him and Bev a happy ending.

----------


## Katy

Me too, id likes to of seen the newlyweds leave together. I think this will be worse than Mikes death and that was pretty devastating.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> To right, what a rotten thing to do!


Yes a very rotten thing to do I say a very rotten thing to do.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I know they want to win the ratings war against EE and Emerdale, but I wish they would give Fred and Bev a happy ending

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

This is terrible...i really hope Bev and Fred get married and have a happy ending! They deserve to be together! What a sad ending  :Sad:   I thought they would be the people who would have a happy exit.

----------


## Amethyst

When does Fred and Bev get married then?

Amethyst :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Poor Fred you would have thought they would have let him cosummate the marriage first. Then he could go out with a _bang_


LMAO eww alan.  :Sick:   :Rotfl:

----------


## JoeBoy1987

> Poor Fred you would have thought they would have let him cosummate the marriage first. Then he could go out with a _bang_


Maybe they do get to consumate their marriage and that is the way in which bev leaves.

----------

